# Things that annoy you



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

As in things you do or things that happen, not what other folks do to annoy you.

Garden appliances:

Hoses: Invariably, they kink, curl, get caught around steps, rox, and get wedged under tires. 

Extension cords: Same as above and they pop out of the blower, weedwhacker, etc.

Any random pedestrian walking past my property woulda thought I cut a foot off with the lawn mower the way I cursed and screamed about the aforementioned annoyances.


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 8, 2008)

Metal coat hangers.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

ed-drum said:


> Metal coat hangers.



Oh yeah, especially when they droop and get tangled with other ones. Notice that they are a thinner gauge these days?


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 8, 2008)

In basic training, they had us use two of them for coats because they would sag and bend. Mad magazine had a "don't you hate" section showing a lady tangled up in them. I also REALLY hate borrowing a friend's skis then finding out they have dull edges. "Try mine."


----------



## ckofer (Jul 8, 2008)

Food stuck between teeth when I have no adequate tools to address it.


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Gss


----------



## Marc (Jul 8, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As in things you do or things that happen, not what other folks do to annoy you.
> 
> Garden appliances:
> 
> ...



Well, I've identified your problem right there, why in the hell are you trying to use an electric blower or weed whacker?  

Nothin like the smell of fresh cut orchard grass and timothy mixed with 2 stroke exhaust on your clothes.  God's country right here.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 8, 2008)

Must stay away.....:smash:
:flame:Must not post in this thread.......
Can of worms.......

:roll:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Drivers who can't decide which lane so they take up both.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jul 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Must stay away.....:smash:
> :flame:Must not post in this thread.......
> Can of worms.......
> 
> :roll:



Don't mention any type of loss prevention techniques.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Let's stick with the* inanimate* or personal things *you* do.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Well, I've identified your problem right there, why in the hell are you trying to use an electric blower or weed whacker?
> 
> Nothin like the smell of fresh cut orchard grass and timothy mixed with 2 stroke exhaust on your clothes.  God's country right here.



I've had the same whacker for 9 years and blower for 16, somehow electric seems greener, but I still use gas powered mower (16 yr Craftsman) and brush mower.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh sorry .. but inanimate objects don't annoy me .. just people that design, create, operate them that tend to annoy ...  I hijack threads does that annoy you?



If it did, I'd start a flame thread about what other people do that annoys me.  My intent was to avoid that. But feel free to start that thread any time!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I appreciate you using the electric but there is no such thing as greener power .. it's all marketing for the stupid masses ..



Yeah, I know, as if a Prius was made from organic material or something. If climate change is everything the pundits claim it can be, we're trying to stop a tank with a fly swatter being green.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 8, 2008)

Headphone cords. Always getting tangled. And it's impossible to find one that's long enough to work well at work.


----------



## dmc (Jul 8, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I appreciate you using the electric but there is no such thing as greener power .. it's all marketing for the stupid masses ..



Solar?  Wind?

God I hate these negative threads...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 8, 2008)

New Hampshire drivers....have to be the slowest I've ever experienced anywhere.  Last season every single damn time I got on 16 off 302 to head up to wildcat I was stuck behind someone with NH plates going 35mph in a 50-55 mph zone.  Now that I live here, I get stuck behind someone going 35 in a 45 zone on the road to the highway near my place.  DRIVE THE SPEED LIMIT PAHLEEZE!!!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

People that don't understand the concept of a thread about things, not people, that annoy you...


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 9, 2008)

When your really looking forward to putting something special on the grill and you discover your out of gas.

You start watching a movie from Netflix and it's the same movie you got a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> People that don't understand the concept of a thread about things, not people, that annoy you...



with that logic, are 'people' 'things'???  With you're comment aren't you resembling something/person you dislike?


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As in things you do or things that happen, not what other folks do to annoy you.



When a statement is posted on an internet forum with the intent of humor, but due to the lack of non-verbal communication that intent is lost, or at least partially obscured...


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 9, 2008)

mondeo said:


> When a statement is posted on an internet forum with the intent of humor, but due to the lack of non-verbal communication that intent is lost, or at least partially obscured...



man, that belongs in the thread I just made about internet persona interactions 


couldn't agree with you more.....


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Let's stick with the* inanimate* or personal things *you* do.


Thread starters who think they have control of the direction of a thread


----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting for GSS to post how the Count To One Million thread annoys him.


----------



## dmc (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> And we store the generate power in what for the times when there is no wind or the sun isn't shinning? OH yeah batteries .. millions and millions of batteries. Where do they go at the end of life? .. ok here is the twist of my industry no power can be generated unless it is being consumed on the other end.. For large scale generation wind and solar can never cut it .. maybe peak loads. Most generation is base loads and then you have your peak load plants. Nuclear is only good for large scale base loads.
> My company builds, owns and operates the most wind farms in the country. That being said they make their money off the them through the federal subsidy only .. Last year Congress all most did away with it and the company was making plans to unload all the farms at the time. Wind isn't viable and the wind turbine are ugly to look at .. There is no such thing as "Green" it is a marketing ploy .. everything has a "negative" impact in some form...



Cool...  So we should just stop all the work to make new batteries better...  Because now it sucks...  nice...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> And we store the generate power in what for the times when there is no wind or the sun isn't shinning? OH yeah batteries .. millions and millions of batteries. Where do they go at the end of life? .. ok here is the twist of my industry no power can be generated unless it is being consumed on the other end.. For large scale generation wind and solar can never cut it .. maybe peak loads. Most generation is base loads and then you have your peak load plants. Nuclear is only good for large scale base loads.



That's not entirely true.  There are other ways of storing energy besides chemical... for instance the Northfield Mountain pump storage project...  ok, so that's not exactly viable on a large scale and definitely isn't all that green...



OldsnowboarderME said:


> My company builds, owns and operates the most wind farms in the country. That being said they make their money off the them through the federal subsidy only .. Last year Congress all most did away with it and the company was making plans to unload all the farms at the time. Wind isn't viable and the wind turbine are ugly to look at .. *There is no such thing as "Green" it is a marketing ploy .. everything has a "negative" impact in some form...*



Ha!  Jerry has rediscovered the second law of thermodynamics. :dunce:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

ski_resort_observer said:


> You start watching a movie from Netflix and it's the same movie you got a couple of weeks ago.



When watching a movie from Blockbuster and in the middle it suddenly stops, or skips back to the beginning because the disk is all scratched up and/or dirty.... :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

The warning on plastic containers that says "Caution: Contents May Be Hot." You bought the thing empty, you put something in it, you put it in the microwave. Do you really need a warning? Dang stupid people. And lawyers. So I guess really it's stupid people and lawyers that annoy me.

Unfortunately, neither is inanimate.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> So I guess really it's stupid people and lawyers that annoy me.
> 
> Unfortunately, neither is inanimate.



You sure about that?  I've met some really boring lawyers and stupid people that may as well have been inanimate.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> ok here is the twist of my industry no power can be generated unless it is being consumed on the other end.. For large scale generation wind and solar can never cut it .. maybe peak loads. Most generation is base loads and then you have your peak load plants. Nuclear is only good for large scale base loads.
> My company builds, owns and operates the most wind farms in the country. That being said they make their money off the them through the federal subsidy only .. Last year Congress all most did away with it and the company was making plans to unload all the farms at the time. Wind isn't viable and the wind turbine are ugly to look at .. There is no such thing as "Green" it is a marketing ploy .. everything has a "negative" impact in some form...



Maybe not "Green," but at least "Less Brown."

Fully agree- wind and solar aren't, at the moment, suitable for base loads (see Texas' Level 2 power emergency in February), and wind's not even much good for peak, since the wind blows in the morning and evening, not exactly peak times. The problem lies, I think, more in the grid than in the source.  A nationwide "smart" grid could alleviate much of the problem, and is probably a really good idea, anyway.

(hope I didn't annoy Greg, there :razz


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe not "Green," but at least "Less Brown."
> 
> Fully agree- wind and solar aren't, at the moment, suitable for base loads (see Texas' Level 2 power emergency in February), and wind's not even much good for peak, since the wind blows in the morning and evening, not exactly peak times. The problem lies, I think, more in the grid than in the source.  A nationwide "smart" grid could alleviate much of the problem, and is probably a really good idea, anyway.
> 
> (hope I didn't annoy Greg, there :razz



Think of all the evil entropy created with just this one post.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

Whining.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

When there's not a constant flow of good posts to read and I get bored...


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> The warning on plastic containers that says "Caution: Contents May Be Hot." You bought the thing empty, you put something in it, you put it in the microwave. Do you really need a warning? Dang stupid people. And lawyers. So I guess really it's stupid people and lawyers that annoy me.
> 
> Unfortunately, neither is inanimate.



In a similar vein, all those plastic containers for most products that require a chainsaw to open. Batteries are one example.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

10,000 spoons and all you need is a knife

Going to any kind of Dr. 

Indecisive customers

Space cadet bartenders and servers who are slow.

Girls I talk to on the phone who carry on other conversations at the same time.

Skiers who enjoy summertime

Fairweather skiers

People who call me to ask if I received their fax/e-mail..

Fat Bitches who wear skimpy clothes..

Skinny bitches who wear baggy clothes


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Gss



Dick


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thread starters who think they have control of the direction of a thread



times 2


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

ckofer said:


> I'm still waiting for GSS to post how the Count To One Million thread annoys him.



I really hate that thread and I will hijack that worthless thread forever..:argue:


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why ?? Because you didn't think of it first?? It should be now count to a million using pics .. it is kind of interesting now..



I do like the turn that thread has taken.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Why ?? Because you didn't think of it first?? It should be now count to a million using pics .. it is kind of interesting now..



It's a shitty thread...Dr. Jeff posting pictures of trains with the number 765 is gayer than a bowl of dicks in soy milk..


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's a shitty thread...Dr. Jeff posting pictures of trains with the number 765 is gayer than a bowl of dicks in soy milk..



Wow, that's grosser than a gay dude packing a bag lunch for tomorrow by rubbin one out in a rubber.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

I hate threads about Pubic Hair..


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Dick



At least I'm honest.  If you don't think some or a lot of people find your persona annoying you've reached a level of naivete I never though possible, even after rooming a brief while with a pentacostal.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> LOL...dudes who shave their pubes are gay...





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I hate threads about Pubic Hair..



You started it.

I hate when people complain about things they incited.

Dammit, GSS isn't inanimate. His girlfriend, on the other hand...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> At least I'm honest.  If you don't think some or a lot of people find your persona annoying you've reached a level of naivete I never though possible, even after rooming a brief while with a pentacostal.



But you're freaking annoying as well..but your girlfriend is hot..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> You started it.
> 
> I hate when people complain about things they incited.
> 
> Dammit, GSS isn't inanimate. His girlfriend, on the other hand...



Blow up dolls are low maintenence and they never order the Salmon at TGI Fridays.,.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Religious nutz..

Blue haired old ladies

John McCain

Epicski..


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> When I saw how serious the situation had become .. I was instantly "delivered" from my evil spirits, "accepted" Jesus and started "speaking in tongues" and got the hell out of there ...



Least they didn't bring out the snakes and what not.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm a spiritual camel. I go to some service like xmas mass or high jewish holidays once every five years and get sufficient god stoke.


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> For the pure entertainment value it can't be beat ..



Didja kick Ol' Green Teeth right in the knee?


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Rap.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Those little foil seals on bottles and jars, especially on items that no one would ingest, so I don't understand why they put em on in the first place. Especially if they have the little plastic pull tab that never quite works.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> Rap.



You are like my opposite since I love busting a mad crispy freestyle rap...Holla..


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Those little foil seals on bottles and jars, especially on items that no one would ingest, so I don't understand why they put em on in the first place. Especially if they have the little plastic pull tab that never quite works.



I worked in a chemical plant for a stretch, and they were put on the one gallon bottles because they'd like during packing and shipping without them.  The caps don't seal all that well.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

This thread


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> I worked in a chemical plant for a stretch,



This explains quite a lot.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, here's a partial list:



People soliciting money for non charity items.
Receipt checkers at stores, I paid for my item, probably waited in line to do it, so get the f out of my way.
Stores asking for personal info, phone #, address, etc..... Don't waste my time, just take my money and let me out of here.
Constant pitch of extended warranties, If you make a quality product I shouldn't have to worry about an extended warranty.
DUI check points. You can rationalize all you want, but this a an erosion of rights.
Lack of customer support that has been popping up in all businesses
Computer automated answering systems, here, press this!
Spanish as the second choice on just about everything these days. I'm Polish, where's my choices? What about our Chinese friends, or Japanese, plenty of them out there
And yes "Count to a Million" threads, give me a freakin break!
People arguing over a price difference of 10 cents while we all wait in line. Been tempted many time to just throw a dollar at them and tell them to get the f out of the way!
That's it for now, gotta get back to work.


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 9, 2008)

Discovering that a major purchase got charged twice to a debit card, resulting in $175 in overdraft charges, then not being able to reach the store you made the purchase at because the phone number listed on everything seems to be a fax line.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's a partial list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grumpy old bastard.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Polish people.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> This explains quite a lot.



I used to huff high concentrate sodium hypochlorite for lunch.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> Grumpy old bastard.



Magic word is old, I remember what things used to be like. These are things you will never know. 

Oh, add Marc to my list.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Magic word is old, I remember what things used to be like. These are things you will never know.



I'm fine with it. Life is pretty good.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Magic word is old, I remember what things used to be like. These are things you will never know.



That, or you're just getting senile and remember things how you want to...


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

There's only two kinds of people in this world I cannot stand- those who are intolerant of other people's cultures, and the Polish.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, here's a partial list:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x2 on all of those, excellent!

Not getting my .05 cent credit for using my own shopping bag, especially when I tell the mental midget operating the self check out to do it.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

bvibert said:


> That, or you're just getting senile and remember things how you want to...




:beer:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm fine with it. Life is pretty good.



Such is the Brave New World we live in :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

Greg said:


>



Greg getting funny in old age, how cool :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Losing satellite signal during a storm. Like right now.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

Trying to open any new toy for your kid! I mean have you seen the screws and wire wraps they use to permanently secure the toys to the packaging? All this while your kid is standing next to you about to explode waiting for you to rescue the toy from its bondage!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 9, 2008)

Marc said:


> ........Nothin like the smell of fresh cut orchard grass and timothy mixed with 2 stroke exhaust on your clothes.  God's country right here.



OMG, it's Marc's jpeg!....think I saw that pic before...thought it was a Rembrandt..:-o
*It's been pretty da.. hot today...it's the best I can do...


----------



## Paul (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Trying to open any new toy for your kid! I mean have you seen the screws and wire wraps they use to permanently secure the toys to the packaging? All this while your kid is standing next to you about to explode waiting for you to rescue the toy from its bondage!



+eleventyt'ousan'


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 9, 2008)

Consumer Reports did an article about impossible things to open. They called it the "oyster awards".


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Buying crap with parts missing, like 20 minutes ago, I bought 2 sun tea jugs at the grocery store, and noticed both snap on lids missing when I got to the self checkout. Had to walk all the way back and get 2 lids. Then I get out to the car, and notice a missing piece on the spout. Gotta go all the way in  from the car, be told I have to go to customer service, and simply went and exchanged it out in the store and walked out. Yeah, 10 people in line at customer service, mostly lotto tix, I'd still be standing there. F that.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I really hate that thread and I will hijack that worthless thread forever..:argue:


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

Paying for second day air and getting it shipped ground.

I don't care that it'll be here in two days by ground, I paid for 2nd day air, ship it second day air! Nashbar just screwed me with that...and it's taking 3 days even though the estimate was two. Second day air, that doesn't happen. It's happened to me a few times at different establishments.


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

Call 'em up.  I've always found Nashbar's customer service to be very good.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 9, 2008)

OK, I know I'm gonna get clobbered for this one, but it's gotta be said. Women standing around giving advice during a DIY project.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 9, 2008)

When I go to bed before my wife and then she walks in after I've fallen asleep and starts talking to me. :smash:


----------



## Marc (Jul 9, 2008)

bigbog said:


> OMG, it's Marc's jpeg!....think I saw that pic before...thought it was a Rembrandt..:-o
> *It's been pretty da.. hot today...it's the best I can do...



Not the first time I've had my work confused with that hack.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Buying crap with parts missing, like 20 minutes ago, I bought 2 sun tea jugs at the grocery store, and noticed both snap on lids missing when I got to the self checkout. Had to walk all the way back and get 2 lids. Then I get out to the car, and notice a missing piece on the spout. Gotta go all the way in from the car, be told I have to go to customer service, and simply went and exchanged it out in the store and walked out. Yeah, 10 people in line at customer service, mostly lotto tix, I'd still be standing there. F that.


 
Solution: Don't buy while high!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 9, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Solution: Don't buy while high!



I wasn't, if I was, I prolly wouldn't have gotten annoyed.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> I wasn't, if I was, I prolly wouldn't have gotten annoyed.



So Solution: Buy while high!?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

mondeo said:


> So Solution: Buy while high!?



Getting high, alcohol or otherwise, shouldn't be a prerequisite for an activity. Otherwise, its a problem. But, yeah, I usually like to catch a small buzz and hit the grocery around 10PM. I like to check out some of the odder offerings that we usually don't see.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Getting high, alcohol or otherwise, shouldn't be a prerequisite for an activity. Otherwise, its a problem. But, yeah, I usually like to catch a small buzz and hit the grocery around 10PM. I like to check out some of the odder offerings that we usually don't see.


Were you buzzed when you started this thread?


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Were you buzzed when you started this thread?



No, I woulda been too lazy to start a new thread.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

This post:

The Song Title Game


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> This post:
> 
> The Song Title Game



Clever.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Clever.



So that post annoys you as well?


----------



## Greg (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> So that post annoys you as well?



Those honkin' Ray-Bans and the denim shirt tucked into the jacked up stonewashed jeans would be a good look for you, Brian.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Those honkin' Ray-Bans and the denim shirt tucked into the jacked up stonewashed jeans would be a good look for you, Brian.



I'll keep that in mind when I grow a mullet and start saying radical all the time.


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2008)

Truly Annoying


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Truly Annoying



You're annoyed by every member of AZ, including yourself?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

right now......the effin' economy 

high end restaurant biz is draggin' 

you all need to head to the NH and ME coasts and enjoy the great fine dining....go on, you know you want to treat yourself :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You're annoyed by every member of AZ, including yourself?



Hey, if Marc can be annoyed by himself, so can I. Now f off!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, if Marc can be annoyed by himself, so can I. Now f off!



I didn't say I had a problem with it.  I just wanted to get some clarification.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> right now......the effin' economy
> 
> high end restaurant biz is draggin'
> 
> you all need to head to the NH and ME coasts and enjoy the great fine dining....go on, you know you want to treat yourself :lol:



Folks are groaning down here, too, I hear it from industry friends of mine. Low end is actually holding its own since more will flock to cheap eats and drinks to cut back. I'm glad I got out in '01.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 10, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Folks are groaning down here, too, I hear it from industry friends of mine. Low end is actually holding its own since more will flock to cheap eats and drinks to cut back. I'm glad I got out in '01.



the mid level guys seem to be struggling the most.  The luxury spenders are to a point somewhat resilient to the bad economy, but my guys are feeling it, 80% of them are down from last year and some in a big way.  as you said low end places today are managing to stay busy, but making far less profit than a year ago.  two big staples for small places, flour and fryer oil both cost upwards of four times as much as they did a year ago

I was just talking to someone today and they're friend works for Frito Lay.  They're business is BOOMING right now.  Guess folks are eating chips and salsa at home instead of out at restaurants


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jul 10, 2008)

> Truly Annoying





bvibert said:


> You're annoyed by every member of AZ, including yourself?



Maybe it is all of the members with 0 posts next to their names. Seriously, Who signs up to a Forum but never posts anything? You can lurk and read stuff just fine wothout registering.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I was just talking to someone today and they're friend works for Frito Lay.  They're business is BOOMING right now.  Guess folks are eating chips and salsa at home instead of out at restaurants




I've got a Frito Lay Plant that in the town between where my office is and the town that I live in, and my patients who are employees of Frito Lay are saying the same thing, that they're adding workers to every shift right now.

The only thing that I hate about that Frito Lay plant is it's less than 1/2 mile from one of the tracks that I run at, and when the prevailing NW wind that is common to my area is blowing and you're excercising at that track, all you smell is potato chips!  Many times after running a few miles there I find that I have a serious craving to stop at the convienence store on the way home and pick up a bag of chips


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> The only thing that I hate about that Frito Lay plant is it's less than 1/2 mile from one of the tracks that I run at, and when the prevailing NW wind that is common to my area is blowing and you're excercising at that track, all you smell is potato chips!  Many times after running a few miles there I find that I have a serious craving to stop at the convienence store on the way home and pick up a bag of chips


I can see how that would be problematic!  :drool:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 10, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Signatures that are longer than the average post.





Moe Ghoul said:


> Agreed, they should have smaller font sizes.


ROFLMAO
I posted in the wrong thread, because I noticed a signature that was intensely long.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 11, 2008)

Realizing that I haven't been to the gym/pool in at least a month and the few bike rides I've taken haven't amounted to a hill of beans. I guess I milked that chest cold for all its worth.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

The headache I have this afternoon.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

I think eskimos are smug.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jul 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> I think eskimos are smug.


I think your mom's smug.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

people that call conference calls at 6PM of a friggin Friday...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 11, 2008)

dmc said:


> people that call conference calls at 6PM of a friggin Friday...



West Coasters?

Our company meetings are pretty funny. Got the Californians sitting around with their starbucks and the folks in London and Amsterdam drinking beers. And we just want the meeting over so we can go to lunch.


----------



## Marc (Jul 11, 2008)

My mo fawkin left arm hurts like hell today, apparently I slept on top of it in a position that wasn't good.

Suckage.


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> West Coasters.



No this guy is from Brooklyn...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 11, 2008)

People who call you at home for business at 6 AM


----------



## dmc (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> People who call you at home for business at 6 AM



i hear that...


----------



## ed-drum (Jul 11, 2008)

I now hate tv news. FEAR AND DEATH, FEAR AND DEATH. What does a car accident in the city have to do with anything?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 11, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Were you buzzed when you started this thread?



Moe is buzzed like 60 percent of the time..but I'm buzzed more than that..at least today..


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

andyzee said:


> OK, I know I'm gonna get clobbered for this one, but it's gotta be said. Women standing around giving advice during a DIY project.


I resemble that!

I also hate it when I'm doing a project and my husband takes over, assuming I'm 'doing it wrong'.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> if your job requires you to be on call does that make you a "call girl"?


A girl who knows her shit.  Literally!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> A girl who knows her shit.  Literally!



Congrats! I think that's 4 threads that turned "shitty" at the same time. Is that a record, Greg?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Congrats! I think that's 4 threads that turned "shitty" at the same time. Is that a record, Greg?


Thanks!  Or should I say, You're welcome!

I help my husband run a family business with many facetts, one of which is sewer line cleaning and septic tank pumping.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Thanks!  Or should I say, You're welcome!
> 
> I help my husband run a family business with many facetts, one of which is sewer line cleaning and septic tank pumping.



And thanks for the great ass avatar. Please tell me that's a chick, it's a little fuzzy.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> And thanks for the great ass avatar. Please tell me that's a chick, it's a little fuzzy.


Its a temporary avatar, which I put up on a Double, no, Triple Dog Dare, in the "shave thread"
Yes its a chick, but not this chick.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

HighWayStar..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> And thanks for the great ass avatar. Please tell me that's a chick, it's a little fuzzy.



times two


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 12, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> People who call you at home for business at 6 AM



Don't give out your home # and leave your cell phone off..lol


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Jul 12, 2008)

I got an unlisted # that only about 12 people have, and an Identi-ring number for the rest of the masses. Coupled with caller ID and voicemail, I haven't picked up an unwanted call in 15 years. I need to do some homework on carriers and transferability of my numbers this fall so I can finally give verizon the boot. I'm leaning towards Comcast for the internet and VOIP, and keeping DTV. Need to price comcast first. I don't have many carrier options. I've tinkered with the idea of going all cellphone and getting laptops with wireless cards as another option.


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 12, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Don't give out your home # and leave your cell phone off..lol


If only it were that simple :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

bump


----------



## drjeff (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> bump



This


----------



## hardline (Jul 23, 2008)

people that like to talk down to me i am just a club tech. usually they start screaming something at me for no reason or they didn't let me explain the solution to the problem they are having. i look them right in the eye and say "you can not and will not speak to me in that tone and expect me to help you." then i walk away. they owners or manager then has to explain to client exactly who i am and what i am doing there.the client nine times out of ten will come and apoligize to me. when they do i am just as nice as the first day i met them. which is basically  FU to them and shows them how you act when you are a real professional. some people think the world revolves around them and it just doesn't. i used to get really upset but i have found this to be the best possible way to show someone politely do not piss me off.
 it is all about the path of least resistance.


----------



## dmc (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats a "Club Tech"?


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

dmc said:


> Whats a "Club Tech"?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 24, 2008)

ARGH!! 
Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car, or leave it in the middle of the parking spot so no one can use it!!!.

Whew, I feel better now!


----------



## Paul (Jul 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ARGH!!
> Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
> They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
> but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car.
> ...



But my Ho-Hos and big ol' tub-o-ice cream are in the car, melting. And by the time I waddle my fat-ass back from putting the stupid cart away, I'll have to eat an extra Ding-Dong to keep from going into insulin shock.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ARGH!!
> Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
> They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
> but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car, or leave it in the middle of the parking spot so no one can use it!!!.
> ...



Oh, man.

I've determined that if I'm going to start taking people's carts back to the corrals if they're around to see it.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 24, 2008)

Am I the only one that makes a big ordeal parking? First you scope out the lot for an area were no one is parked, then you confirm there are no stray carriages around, then you make sure you aren't parking on a bottom of a hill so a cart left won't roll down and hit your car, etc


----------



## mondeo (Jul 24, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Am I the only one that makes a big ordeal parking? First you scope out the lot for an area were no one is parked, then you confirm there are no stray carriages around, then you make sure you aren't parking on a bottom of a hill so a cart left won't roll down and hit your car, etc



The grocery store I go to has a pretty flat parking lot, so carts tend to stay in place.

But this does bring up another sore spot: people who don't park in the center of the space. Are you really that lazy that you have to park with the edge of your tires on the line?


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 24, 2008)

Does it bother you when you start to pull into a parking spot, only to find that there is a cart smack dab in the middle of it?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ARGH!!
> Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
> They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
> but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car, or leave it in the middle of the parking spot so no one can use it!!!.
> ...



NOW THIS RATES VERY HIGH ON MY LIST.  Seriously, I want to catch someone who does this and ring their necks.  For whatever reason I never seem to see someone in the act.   I get beyond annoyed by this blatant laziness.  It seems like every damn time I go to the grocery store I'm grabbing one of these stray carts to use and grumbling all the way to the store door about how the hell someone could be so damn lazy.   It's not the carts taking up the parking spots that bother me or the threat of them denting my car, it's just the laziness.  Good thing I didn't decide to be a grocery store manager as I'd probably lose my job pretty quick after pummeling one of such lazy a-holes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 24, 2008)

Paul said:


> But my Ho-Hos and big ol' tub-o-ice cream are in the car, melting. And by the time I waddle my fat-ass back from putting the stupid cart away, I'll have to eat an extra Ding-Dong to keep from going into insulin shock.



:lol:

think you definitely pegged the type right there :lol:


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ARGH!!
> Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
> They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
> but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car, or leave it in the middle of the parking spot so no one can use it!!!.
> ...


......sometimes when I'm alone with the kids, I don't corral the cart.  Because I don't think it's responsible to leave them alone in the car.  Don't kill me.....



Trekchick said:


> Does it bother you when you start to pull into a parking spot, only to find that there is a cart smack dab in the middle of it?


*YES!!!!*  Even in spite of my transgression, I don't leave carts in the middle of parking spaces.  I'm usually parked next to one of the islands and hook it onto those so they can't go flying around the lot.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Jul 25, 2008)

There are several markets in my area that force the inconsiderate or lazy to put their shopping carts into the corrals by putting coin-operated locks on the carts. To use a cart, one must put a quarter into a little device that allows the cart to be unlocked from the cart in front of it in the line. When done shopping/unloading, the cart then gets hooked to another cart in the corral which frees the quarter. 

You'd be surprised how many fat butts waddle with their carts to the corral to reclaim their 2 bits.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There are several markets in my area that force the inconsiderate or lazy to put their shopping carts into the corrals by putting coin-operated locks on the carts. To use a cart, one must put a quarter into a little device that allows the cart to be unlocked from the cart in front of it in the line. When done shopping/unloading, the cart then gets hooked to another cart in the corral which frees the quarter.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many fat butts waddle with their carts to the corral to reclaim their 2 bits.



Its unfortunate it has to go that far.  No disrespect to you severine in my rant; as a non-parent, your situation hadn't occurred to me.  My guess is that most people don't have the same reasoning as you though and its just laziness.  I guess it's just an upbringing thing.  As a kid, they didn't have corrals for the carts and my folks always brought them back to the store front and would bitch about the stray ones in the parking lot. Even today unless I'm parked far away I bring the cart back to the store front out of habbit.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There are several markets in my area that force the inconsiderate or lazy to put their shopping carts into the corrals by putting coin-operated locks on the carts. To use a cart, one must put a quarter into a little device that allows the cart to be unlocked from the cart in front of it in the line. When done shopping/unloading, the cart then gets hooked to another cart in the corral which frees the quarter.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many fat butts waddle with their carts to the corral to reclaim their 2 bits.



I'd give that market a +10 in my book for that maneuver!


----------



## severine (Jul 25, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> There are several markets in my area that force the inconsiderate or lazy to put their shopping carts into the corrals by putting coin-operated locks on the carts. To use a cart, one must put a quarter into a little device that allows the cart to be unlocked from the cart in front of it in the line. When done shopping/unloading, the cart then gets hooked to another cart in the corral which frees the quarter.
> 
> You'd be surprised how many fat butts waddle with their carts to the corral to reclaim their 2 bits.


We have one in town that does that.  Ironically, I've never had to return a cart because there has always been someone hovering, watching me unload who comes right over and gives me their quarter to take my cart.  I kind of like that system. 



deadheadskier said:


> Its unfortunate it has to go that far.  No disrespect to you severine in my rant; as a non-parent, your situation hadn't occurred to me.  My guess is that most people don't have the same reasoning as you though and its just laziness.  I guess it's just an upbringing thing.


I do try to park near a corral most of the time, just because it's easier to unload the kids out of the car right into a cart anyway (and then I can return the cart afterwards much easier).  But I don't always get a choice in where I park.  And I do feel bad doing it because before kids, I always returned carts.  But now, I have to put their safety first.  I'll walk a couple cars' length away (with them locked in the car) to return.  But not more than that.

I do agree though that most are just lazy fat butts.  :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

severine said:


> We have one in town that does that.  Ironically, I've never had to return a cart because there has always been someone hovering, watching me unload who comes right over and gives me their quarter to take my cart.  I kind of like that system.
> 
> I do try to park near a corral most of the time, just because it's easier to unload the kids out of the car right into a cart anyway (and then I can return the cart afterwards much easier).  But I don't always get a choice in where I park.  And I do feel bad doing it because before kids, I always returned carts.  But now, I have to put their safety first.  I'll walk a couple cars' length away (with them locked in the car) to return.  But not more than that.
> 
> I do agree though that most are just lazy fat butts.  :lol:



All 3 of my local chain grocery stores (Stop n/ Shop, Price Chopper and Big Y) all have the spots on either side of the corrals signed off as "customer with child" parking and a picture of a kid riding in the shopping cart seat on the sign.  The corral location tend to be mid way back in the parking row (i.e. 1st 2 spots by the door for handicapped stickers,  then 4 or 5 "free for all" spaces and then the customers with kids/cart corrals.  Works pretty well for me when folks actually follwo the sings.  I put the groceries in the car 1st, then buckel  the kids in their seats and then walk to literally 5 feet to put the cart in the corral, and I'm on my way home.  No coin-op carts needed yet in my neck of the woods.

My other annoying thing is at a convienance store where the gas pumps are close to the building and someone whose NOT getting gas, but running into the store to pick up a pack of smokes or a box of twinkies for their way oversized sweat pants clad fat a$$ parks IN THE FIRE LANE/ NO PARKING ZONE, blocking the gas pumps so they won't have to walk the extra 20 feet from the designated parkign spaces to the front door of the store      About 2 weeks ago I saw this happen, where the lady came flying into the store parking lot, parked right infront of the store door/fire lane to run into the get a carton of smokes.  Well, the cop that was there in the parking lot went over to her car and just waited for her to come out(I was getting gas on the other side of the island about 15 feet from this at the time), she comes out with her Newports in hand, and the cop asks her "Ma'am, are you aware that you're parked in a prohibited area and that's there's an open parking space right over there next to my cruiser?"  She starts going off on the cop, swearing at him!    A hefty fine later and I'm guessing from the proper time and date and charge of "disorderly conduct" I saw in the local crime blotter/arrest report in the local paper this week,  justice was served


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2008)

severine said:


> ......sometimes when I'm alone with the kids, I don't corral the cart.  Because I don't think it's responsible to leave them alone in the car.  Don't kill me.....
> 
> *YES!!!!*  Even in spite of my transgression, I don't leave carts in the middle of parking spaces.  I'm usually parked next to one of the islands and hook it onto those so they can't go flying around the lot.


Carrie, you are the rarity, and clearly not the reason for my little rant.  Absolutely no reason to beg forgiveness. 

However, when you pull into a store, and find two carts in the corral(s), yet 20-30 lingering around the parking lot, I can not be convinced that every one of those carts are left by responsible mothers, such as yourself.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My other annoying thing is at a convienance store where the gas pumps are close to the building and someone whose NOT getting gas, but running into the store to pick up a pack of smokes or a box of twinkies for their way oversized sweat pants clad fat a$$ parks IN THE FIRE LANE/ NO PARKING ZONE, blocking the gas pumps so they won't have to walk the extra 20 feet from the designated parkign spaces to the front door of the store      About 2 weeks ago I saw this happen, where the lady came flying into the store parking lot, parked right infront of the store door/fire lane to run into the get a carton of smokes.  Well, the cop that was there in the parking lot went over to her car and just waited for her to come out(I was getting gas on the other side of the island about 15 feet from this at the time), she comes out with her Newports in hand, and the cop asks her "Ma'am, are you aware that you're parked in a prohibited area and that's there's an open parking space right over there next to my cruiser?"  She starts going off on the cop, swearing at him!    A hefty fine later and I'm guessing from the proper time and date and charge of "disorderly conduct" I saw in the local crime blotter/arrest report in the local paper this week,  justice was served




I love that kind of justice


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I love that kind of justice



It was quite poetic!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2008)

drjeff said:


> My other annoying thing is at a convienance store where the gas pumps are close to the building and someone whose NOT getting gas, but running into the store to pick up a pack of smokes or a box of twinkies for their way oversized sweat pants clad fat a$$ parks IN THE FIRE LANE/ NO PARKING ZONE, blocking the gas pumps so they won't have to walk the extra 20 feet from the designated parkign spaces to the front door of the store      About 2 weeks ago I saw this happen, where the lady came flying into the store parking lot, parked right infront of the store door/fire lane to run into the get a carton of smokes.  Well, the cop that was there in the parking lot went over to her car and just waited for her to come out(I was getting gas on the other side of the island about 15 feet from this at the time), she comes out with her Newports in hand, and the cop asks her "Ma'am, are you aware that you're parked in a prohibited area and that's there's an open parking space right over there next to my cruiser?"  She starts going off on the cop, swearing at him!    A hefty fine later and I'm guessing from the proper time and date and charge of "disorderly conduct" I saw in the local crime blotter/arrest report in the local paper this week,  justice was served



That really irritates me too!  I LOVE to hear that justice was served in that case! :lol:  She was probably rushing because she was late to go stand in front of a store entrance and blow smoke in people's face... :roll:  (for clarification I'm not saying that all smokers do that, but the kind that can't be bothered to park in parking spots and argue with police about it probably do..  )

I don't really give a crap about shopping carts in the lot.  I usually put mine away, if I have one, but it really doesn't bother me when other's don't.


----------



## hammer (Jul 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't really give a crap about shopping carts in the lot. I usually put mine away, if I have one, but it really doesn't bother me when other's don't.


The worst shopping cart offenders are at the home improvement stores...no only do the people leave the carts all over the place, but they block off other parking spaces when they are unloading their stuff.

One other parking lot peeve...people who need to load the back of their vehicle but park their car nose-out...:-?


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I don't really give a crap about shopping carts in the lot.  I usually put mine away, if I have one, but it really doesn't bother me when other's don't.



unless they are smoking and you have to smell it...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2008)

hammer said:


> One other parking lot peeve...people who need to load the back of their vehicle but park their car nose-out...:-?


This is also a ski resort pet peeve.
I actually had this happen to me last winter.
I was parked, nose in, when this dumb ninny backs in the adjacent parking spot, (nose to tail)
He goes to the back of his Suburban, opens it up and begins taking his skis out. Unable to balance everything, he rests the tails of his skis on the hood of my jeep, tips of course, resting on his bumper. :evil:
I asked him kindly if he'd allow me to put my ski bag on the hood of my jeep before he caused damage to it.  His reply, "I'll only be a minute."
WTF does that mean?:roll:


----------



## dmc (Jul 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> WTF does that mean?:roll:



it means he's a pompous dickweed...


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought about taking my boots off and resting them on the hood of his Suburban while I put my shoes on, "for a minute".  But, alas, that is just not my style.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> unless they are smoking and you have to smell it...



Nah, shopping carts hardly ever smoke.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 25, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> WTF does that mean?:roll:



this :uzi: :uzi:


----------



## hardline (Jul 25, 2008)

dmc said:


> Whats a "Club Tech"?



someone how going in and just turns the amps on and babysits DJ's. i have three friggin degrees and i am working on my fourth in phyisics. i am in no way technician i am an engineer.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 25, 2008)

junk anything annoys the hell out of me.  junk email, junk mail, telemarketing.  The latter isn't such a problem these days as the do not call list seems pretty affective, but the email and the mail is still ridiculous.  There should be do not contact lists for all forms of communication.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 25, 2008)

Since Jim hasn't been around I thought in his stead I would try and help out. :lol:

I just read in the paper some interesting info......

Second hand smoke is bad, no doubt, but did you know that being around a scented candle for two hours the amount of lead put in the air exceeds minimum safe standards. Beauty/cosmetic, cleaning products put bad stuff in the air. Burning incense, lots of stuff. Personally, I'm amazed I'm still living.

So, if your sensitive to second hand smoke and you spray hair spray to keep those locks in place, wear so much cologne that people can smell you coming 50 feet away, as your relaxing around the hot tub or the whirlpool tub in the bathroom and your burning 20 jasmine scented candles or your smoking some weed and you haven't figured out that nowadays your not hiding the smell with the incense but actually letting everyone know in the area that you are smoking some weed or clean the floor in the kitchen with some ammonia based cleaner...you might want to add a few things to your list. :wink:


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 11, 2008)

Currently: Sears repair service and the new Subway jingle, " 5 dollars for a foot long...Five dollars, five dollars.........." somehow that popped into my head driving back from dinner tonite, lol.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> As in things you do or things that happen, not what other folks do to annoy you.
> 
> Garden appliances:
> 
> ...



Hoses and extension cords should coil up nicely.  The preferred method is the over under technique.  The lessor method involves giving the cable or hose a 1/2 twist each time you create a new loop.  

Either way, this will also prolong the life your your hose or cords.  When you plug the extension cord in to your yard tools, make an overhand not using the pig-tail on the tool and the cord.  

I'd be willing to bet Hardline could explain it better.  I haven't really done it in years.


----------



## RootDKJ (Oct 11, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> HighWayStar..



+1 right on brother!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 11, 2008)

Seeing this picture from today at Bridger Bowl and seeing how awesome the weather is in Bozeman Montana..why did I leave..uke:uke:

http://www.accuweather.com/us/mt/bo...recast.asp?partner=accuweather&u=1&traveler=0


----------



## MRGisevil (Oct 12, 2008)

weddings, and all the guffah that accompanies them


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 12, 2008)

Shopping carts left willy nilly in parking lots.

Cart Corrals are there for a reason, use them!!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 12, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Currently: Sears repair service



Same here :lol:

When I bought my place, the refrigerator had it's center shelf missing from the freezer and also without the manual so I couldn't locate the part number.  Looking in the freezer it was clear that a shelve going across the entire width once existed as their are shelve stays on either side.

I look up the model through their online parts website and don't see the part.  I call customer service and first they try and sell me a manual for $11 to look up the right part.  Then they say that this ice maker shelve part listed is the right part. The 8th grade level sketch of a picture didn't look right and the lady couldn't give me the dimensions.  It was not a stocked part, I had to roll the dice and order it.  I get it in and it's clearly not what I'm looking for.

I call back and have a bit better luck.  The lady actually opens the manual and sees the correct part, which they don't have listed, but need to research with Kenmore.  She also informs me that I can go to managemyhome.com and download the manual for free.  Then after haggling they agree to pay for shipping to get the old part back and will try and find me the correct one.

When in the future I'm a forced to buy major appliances for my homes, I will buy from the local guy.   Sears sucks


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 12, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Same here :lol:
> 
> When I bought my place, the refrigerator had it's center shelf missing from the freezer and also without the manual so I couldn't locate the part number.  Looking in the freezer it was clear that a shelve going across the entire width once existed as their are shelve stays on either side.
> 
> ...



This is my first bad experience with them, so I've been patient, since everyone deserves one FU. But when I posted the service visit 4 weeks ago this Wednesday, I knew this was going to happen by simply observing the repair kid. Essentially, he couldn't diagnose the problem, so after spending almost 2 hours showing us his buttcrack lying on our kitchen floor, the decision was to take a shot gun approach and order new parts. Were still waiting for one part which "they" claim is supposed to arrive Monday. "They" told us this on Friday. "They" must think I was born yesterday. :dunce:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 12, 2008)

Seeing this guy brought into a tied playoff game. :uzi:


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 13, 2008)

Follow this link to something that annoys me.


----------



## drjeff (Oct 13, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> Shopping carts left willy nilly in parking lots.
> 
> Cart Corrals are there for a reason, use them!!



+10!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> ARGH!!
> Can someone tell me how hard it is to get the shopping cart to the corral?
> They have those corrals all over the stupid parking lot, so you don't have to walk that far to use the damn things!!!!
> but noooooooo, you gotta leave the freakin cart in the parking lot, but thats not bad enough, you either let it roll into my car, or leave it in the middle of the parking spot so no one can use it!!!.
> ...





Trekchick said:


> Shopping carts left willy nilly in parking lots.
> 
> Cart Corrals are there for a reason, use them!!



How many times are you going to post the same annoyance in the same thread? :roll:

You know what really annoys me?  People who post the same thing over and over again.. 

Seriously I was thinking of that first post when I put our cart into the corral on Friday, I even said to Carrie that I was doing it because I wouldn't want to upset you.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> GSS patting himself on the back for his current post count ...




Why shouldn't I..I'm pretty much the steeziest person on here..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

I just leave the shopping cart in the parking lot..there are employees to put them in the corral..


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I'm pretty much the *sleeziest* person on here..



ftfy ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

What does ftfy mean?


----------



## Trekchick (Oct 14, 2008)

bvibert said:


> How many times are you going to post the same annoyance in the same thread? :roll:
> 
> You know what really annoys me?  People who post the same thing over and over again..
> 
> Seriously I was thinking of that first post when I put our cart into the corral on Friday, I even said to Carrie that I was doing it because I wouldn't want to upset you.


Well as long as you know whats important!


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Oct 14, 2008)

ftfy= fixed that for you


----------



## drjeff (Oct 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just leave the shopping cart in the parking lot..there are employees to put them in the corral..




-100 posts for you GSS!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just leave the shopping cart in the parking lot..there are employees to put them in the corral..



Well that's interesting.  I actually have a distaste for Imprezza's and play shopping cart bowling whenever I see an Imprezza to use as a target


----------



## Marc (Oct 14, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Well that's interesting.  I actually have a distaste for Imprezza's and play shopping cart bowling whenever I see an Imprezza to use as a target



Hey, hey!  I happen to drive a...

no wait.  I have an Outback, not an Impreza.  Stupid Subarus, they all look alike.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 14, 2008)

drjeff said:


> -100 posts for you GSS!



LOL..I'm just stirring the pot..I usually use a basket..lol..


----------

